# Out of state trips



## Lundy (Apr 5, 2004)

Anybody have any out of state ice trips planned this year?

If you could go anywhere where would you go?


----------



## revpilot (Feb 10, 2009)

Simcoe feb 9-12th. Hopefully this years trip is as good last years trip !!


----------



## Evinrude58 (Apr 13, 2011)

Am hoping to hit Houghton Lake again in January.


----------



## laynhardwood (Dec 27, 2009)

I would also love a Simcoe trip someday.


----------



## Lundy (Apr 5, 2004)

revpilot, can you share a little information?

Do you use a guide or go on your own? I have all of the equipment but no clue where to start or where to stay while there.


----------



## fishingful (Apr 5, 2004)

We are either hitting Fletchers Pond or Simcoe this year. Up in the air right now.


----------



## revpilot (Feb 10, 2009)

Lundy said:


> revpilot, can you share a little information?
> 
> Do you use a guide or go on your own? I have all of the equipment but no clue where to start or where to stay while there.


I don't use a guide. I only fish the Virginia Beach area in the bay, and its crystal clear sight fishing most of the time. Ive stayed at Peninsula resort several times and have rented houses by VB. I know a lot of guys like to chase the perch in deeper water there, but we just like to sight fish. I always go at the end of Jan or beginning of Feb if ice conditions permit, that seems to be the timeframe when the jumbos really come in the bay at VB.


----------



## jeepdude64 (May 14, 2009)

We used a simcoe guide out of Virginia Beach and it was a mistake. They won't move the shanty's so if the bigger fish are not there it sucks. I would just take the equipment and move until you find them. We caught small perch but the jumbos were way west of us. It was nice to have a 4x2 hole to sight fish in and unlimited propane. We were in 12' of water and it was like fishing in an aquarium. Smaller jigging raps and slab grabbers did well for us.


----------



## revpilot (Feb 10, 2009)

My buddy got his stringer mount back from last years Simcoe trip ..


----------



## fishmaster22 (Apr 20, 2005)

Can you walk out of the Virginia beach area or do you need a 4x4 or snowmobile to reach the fish?


----------



## Lundy (Apr 5, 2004)

Anyone want to make a Devils lake trip? Has anyone here been there?


----------



## laynhardwood (Dec 27, 2009)

Man I would love to hit Devils Lake. Once I graduate, I am ice fishing all over the country and I'm going to Simcoe. My wife just doesn't know it yet


----------



## Scum_Frog (Apr 3, 2009)

Lundy we talked about doing a Devil's trip this year.....every year for the last 8 years weve been going to Michigan to diff lakes...this year we are going to the U.P and trying the Manistique's out! Buddy owns a cabin right there so we will be staying there....figured if we didnt have much success we may take the 3hr trip west and hit up Gogebic which is the land of "teeter" perch. Place holds giants!


----------



## BIGEYURK25 (Apr 4, 2013)

Scum_Frog said:


> Lundy we talked about doing a Devil's trip this year.....every year for the last 8 years weve been going to Michigan to diff lakes...this year we are going to the U.P and trying the Manistique's out! Buddy owns a cabin right there so we will be staying there....figured if we didnt have much success we may take the 3hr trip west and hit up Gogebic which is the land of "teeter" perch. Place holds giants!


What's your favorite mich lake to ice fish that's not too bad of a drive?


----------



## Lundy (Apr 5, 2004)

I have ice fished Hubbard a few times, Most trips we did really well on the walleye and had a couple 2 lb perch caught also by my buddies. VERY clear water lake, Most of the eyes were from 30-45 ft. I used a camera to allow me to catch most of them. I had a couple of those HUGE perch come through that I tried to entice with no success. The eyes were not big, 17-20" sizes. Easy access to the lake.


----------



## Scum_Frog (Apr 3, 2009)

Honestly just go too st clair if you dont want a far drive and somewhere you can catch a lot of different species! When I go there I mainly look for weeds! I have seen some incredible fish on camera there!!!


----------



## Spike Dog (Mar 13, 2015)

Gogebic on the W side of the UP is indeed the home of the "teeter pig" giant perch.

It's chock full of walleyes as well, definitely an ice fishing destination.


----------



## revpilot (Feb 10, 2009)

fishmaster22 said:


> Can you walk out of the Virginia beach area or do you need a 4x4 or snowmobile to reach the fish?


you could and I see a lot of guys do it, but I never would, I like to make a lot of moves and my fat arse would never make it back it in. I would guess its about a mile walk out to the good fishing, and depending on how much snow is on the ice. This trip has been very reasonably priced with the good exchange rate on the us dollar the last few years.


----------



## capt j-rod (Feb 14, 2008)

We are headed to Cadillac Mitchell and Misaukee for New Years. Never had great success at Mitchell and Cadillac. Misaukee is better, but not amazing by any means. It's more about the trip than the fish. Gogebic is on the bucket list. I've been told that the st Clair Canadian side is as good if not better than simcoe. So many lakes... so little time.


----------



## Scum_Frog (Apr 3, 2009)

capt j rod we went to cadillac last year.....only fished mitchell cadillac was a little sketchy when we went up but rented a house on cadillac side. Awesome area. We fished mitchell with okay success.....cause a TON of big largemouth.....a lot of 3-4.5lb range. Caught some descent pan fish as well on the north west end. Right before dark the crappie came in real nice. A lot of 7-9" with not a lot of shoulders....kept a few 10" fish. Only seen one walleye about a 18-19" on camera and he swam right through as quick as I seen him! Would like to get up there and fish again especially cadillac side, heard better size on that side.


----------



## fishdealer04 (Aug 27, 2006)

Scum_Frog said:


> Honestly just go too st clair if you dont want a far drive and somewhere you can catch a lot of different species! When I go there I mainly look for weeds! I have seen some incredible fish on camera there!!!


What part of St. Clair do you normally go to? Anywhere you can walk out and fish?


----------



## Scum_Frog (Apr 3, 2009)

yea you can park at Gino's and walk out and fish from there....good fishing to be had in that area....usually descent crowd there as well. We found a chunk of weeds there one year and we absolutely KILLED the pumpkinseeds off of it......few random perch and rock bass as well.....went there the following year with no success....may of just been bad timing.














back to back trips. Was amazing seeing this big guys come in on camera. They looked like dinner plates in the back ground in the weeds. Jig the waxie a couple times and they'd come right in!


----------



## Scum_Frog (Apr 3, 2009)

I forgot I had a pic of a nice Seed on camera. I miss it


----------



## Guest (Dec 16, 2016)

Scum_Frog said:


> yea you can park at Gino's and walk out and fish from there....good fishing to be had in that area....usually descent crowd there as well. We found a chunk of weeds there one year and we absolutely KILLED the pumpkinseeds off of it......few random perch and rock bass as well.....went there the following year with no success....may of just been bad timing.
> View attachment 225486
> View attachment 225487
> back to back trips. Was amazing seeing this big guys come in on camera. They looked like dinner plates in the back ground in the weeds. Jig the waxie a couple times and they'd come right in!


Can you take a atv out of there?


----------



## revpilot (Feb 10, 2009)

Jarett did you see Ginos was sold and is chained up now. No one knows if the new owners will still do the pay and park, lets only hope............


----------



## Scum_Frog (Apr 3, 2009)

tubuzz2 yea you could before but no I didnt know that Bob thats crazy.....I would imagine they would let people go there still since it was an income with paying to park there.......least I would hope so!


----------



## CavemaNdisguisE (Jul 10, 2012)

Anyone interested in a trip for New Years? Maybe Wisconsin? Or anywhere north with good ice?


----------



## village idiot (Nov 11, 2009)

Any interest in northern LP Michigan, looking at first week of January.
Thinking Black Lake as the target lake but would consider any really.
Heres what I know (from my internet searching). Its a 7 1/2 hr drive from Akron area. Seems to have a decent walleye population and has been receiving annual stockings over the last 5 or 6 years. Also have perch, bluegill, crappie.
Lodging seems to be available for a reasonable $$. Smallish lake at only 10000 acres so we should be able to manage without wheelers or sleds.


----------

